# Utility or active website for forex price alerts



## telstrareg (2 June 2007)

I‘ll be simulated trading for quite some time, so I’m not at the stage where I want to fork out for real time data and run it through a program like Amibroker to generate alerts.

I would have thought there would be some website out there with a facility to set price alerts for various pairs and then sound an alarm via Java or something. Alternatively a small desktop utility which has a data feed. However I haven’t managed to find anything like that.

I know of one site that will email you an alert for free when a pair hit’s a certain price, but I don’t really want to be hitting my mail server every minute checking for an email which may come once a day.


----------



## Kauri (2 June 2007)

telstrareg said:


> I‘ll be simulated trading for quite some time, so I’m not at the stage where I want to fork out for real time data and run it through a program like Amibroker to generate alerts.
> 
> I would have thought there would be some website out there with a facility to set price alerts for various pairs and then sound an alarm via Java or something. Alternatively a small desktop utility which has a data feed. However I haven’t managed to find anything like that.
> 
> I know of one site that will email you an alert for free when a pair hit’s a certain price, but I don’t really want to be hitting my mail server every minute checking for an email which may come once a day.




  Have you tried here...   http://www.metaquotes.net/     ...
  Free charting programme for most major pairs in periods ranging from 1min through to monthly.... can set audible alerts.... also by adding an expert it is possible to download R/T data to your hard disk which can be read from a charting programme (with asci converter). It is where I get my spot data from for my FX-Gold trading.
   Cheers
          Kauri


----------



## Kauri (2 June 2007)

There is also a basic facility for paper trading....


----------



## forextrader999 (27 August 2008)

i use a service called www.forexpricealert.com

its free too and covers most tradable pairs.

the downside though is it only covers forex, not stocks!

hope it helps


----------



## BentRod (27 August 2008)

Kauri,
         There is another good one for MT called the Chin Breakout Alert.

It adds two movable trendlines that alert when crossed by price.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svbAXmkCTKE


----------



## Page (27 February 2009)

Well I know a Forex Alert site as well..
"alertfx" is a good one for Forex price alerts..


----------

